# New Hybrids from Peru



## Peru (Mar 13, 2017)

I dont think any is register yet or anytime soon












































sube


----------



## eteson (Mar 13, 2017)

Very nice ones! To register the hybrids you need to know pollen parent and seedpod parent. If you have contact with this guy in the jungle advise him to label the plants... otherwise you guys are going to have a big mess there in few years.


----------



## abax (Mar 13, 2017)

O.k., I want all of them!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Mar 13, 2017)

Are you able to tell us what the crosses are?


----------



## Peru (Mar 13, 2017)

eteson said:


> Very nice ones! To register the hybrids you need to know pollen parent and seedpod parent. If you have contact with this guy in the jungle advise him to label the plants... otherwise you guys are going to have a big mess there in few years.



Unfortunately this guy its really wierd....and he was Arias business partener , but somehow there was some legal conflict between then. I dont think he even know which crosses are.


----------



## Peru (Mar 13, 2017)

mrhappyrotter said:


> Are you able to tell us what the crosses are?



Sorry like i mention before its gonna be really hard to tell.


----------



## eteson (Mar 13, 2017)

Peru said:


> Unfortunately this guy its really wierd....and he was Arias business partener , but somehow there was some legal conflict between then. I dont think he even know which crosses are.



I know... I was reading some of his post in Facebook and he does not seems to know what he is doing... but the pink hybrid that he is calling Peruvianum is awesome! It seems to be a giant FS.


----------



## Peru (Mar 13, 2017)

yes is really same size as pk .....i might get one of those


----------



## NYEric (Mar 13, 2017)

Without knowing what they are they are only good as pot plants.


----------



## monocotman (Mar 14, 2017)

That pink hybrid has to be at least 75% kovachii,maybe more.
Very nice,
David


----------



## phrag guy (Mar 14, 2017)

great to see,to bad about not knowing the parents. They should be more carefull in the making of crosses. This is what screws everything up.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Mar 14, 2017)

NYEric said:


> Without knowing what they are they are only good as pot plants.



It really is a shame, especially if this person plans to do any breeding or selling of those plants. It's almost certain that more misidentified plants will be making it into the market.

From my perspective, we already have a big problem with this in the US. Too many people are willing to make up (or guestimate) the labels and sell the plants as though they had been properly labeled all along. And they get away with it because they can bank on people either not knowing the difference or the fact that it can take years before the plants bloom and the mistake is realized.


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 17, 2017)

I remember seeing the first plant on FB... the breeder wrote it is was new hybrid and he wrote it was schlimiii x besseae.... I replied that: if it is really x schlimii x besseae, it is not a new hybrid since it is Hanne Popow... I think I am not his FB anymore...  Not sure it is HP though


----------



## Peru (Mar 17, 2017)

Lol like i mention before that guy is strange...its know that he was soing businesses with Arias and somehow everything turned really bad. We suspect all this plants are Arias breed and nothing is really with labels...very difficult to trust what this guy claims about the origin of those phrags


----------



## NYEric (Mar 21, 2017)

Erythrone said:


> I think I am not his FB anymore...  Not sure it is HP though


Unfriended! 
Could be Hanne Popow.


----------



## ThienNgo Le (Mar 23, 2017)

I've talked with the man who grows these plants on facebook several times. He has a lot of nice plants but no label except his kovachii.


----------



## troy (Mar 23, 2017)

Maybe the no label plants are stolen???


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 25, 2017)

mrhappyrotter said:


> It really is a shame, especially if this person plans to do any breeding or selling of those plants. It's almost certain that more misidentified plants will be making it into the market.
> 
> From my perspective, we already have a big problem with this in the US. Too many people are willing to make up (or guestimate) the labels and sell the plants as though they had been properly labeled all along. And they get away with it because they can bank on people either not knowing the difference or the fact that it can take years before the plants bloom and the mistake is realized.



I’m agreed… It is a deplorable situation that we find in every country unfortunately!


----------

